# 10th Annual Stomach Churn Cyclocross, Arcata, 12/6



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

10th Annual Stomach Churn Cyclocross
December 6, 2008

For ten years the traditional last gathering of the Humboldt cycling tribe has been the Stomach Churn Cyclocross. It's a fun, low-key event where the cross-dressing contest and the after the race brews and BBQ are as important as the racing!

The course is a fun, meandering 1 mile loop on a private lot filled with big ol' redwoods...fun and purty! Every year we try to add a new section or two to our great hillside course. 

Go here for a map and driving directions:
http://www.teambigfoot.net/StomachChurnMap.htm

Go here for photos from 2007:
http://piratedh.com/08/StomachChurn/index.html

30 Minute Race 10:30 am, 
60 Minute Race 11:30 am

There will be lots of prizes and a 
BBQ & cold brew after!!
Entry Fee: Pet food for Miranda Pet Rescue or a suitable toy for Toys For Tots, plus $5 to help cover insurance & porta-pottys.


----------

